# December 2016 Challenge (Decoration) and the winner is . . .



## snowbear

@SquarePeg for _Christmas Collection!  _Congratulations, Sharon Cat.


----------



## Raj_55555

Congratulations!!! @SquarePeg


----------



## zombiesniper

Congrats on winning with an excellent photo.


----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks!  This photo is of part of my Christmas salt & pepper collection.  I buy a new set each year and have been collecting them for about 20 years.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great photo! I wondered if it might be you that had taken it since it followed the cookie cutter theme.


----------



## snowbear

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great photo! I wondered if it might be you that had taken it since it followed the cookie cutter theme.


I actually had to go back to the drunk tipsy cookies thread to make sure it hadn't been drunkenly tipsilly posted.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great photo! I wondered if it might be you that had taken it since it followed the cookie cutter theme.



Thanks!  This one was taken well after the cookie photos.  I probably _would_ have used one of those if I hadn't posted them prior to seeing the challenge theme.



snowbear said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo! I wondered if it might be you that had taken it since it followed the cookie cutter theme.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had to go back to the drunk tipsy cookies thread to make sure it hadn't been drunkenly tipsilly posted.
Click to expand...


No bottles of wine were harmed during the making of this photo.


----------



## Derrel

Congrats! What a great idea, Christmas-themed salt & pepper shakers! So,so much  more practical than those danged _Currier & Ives village_ buildings and people and stuff!


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## SquarePeg

Derrel said:


> Congrats! What a great idea, Christmas-themed salt & pepper shakers! So,so much  more practical than those danged _Currier & Ives village_ buildings and people and stuff!



New Englanders are nothing if not practical. 



jcdeboever said:


> Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Congrats great shot


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

Congratulations from me too!


----------



## Peeb

Love those warm colors!  Well done.


----------



## CherylL

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks! This photo is of part of my Christmas salt & pepper collection. I buy a new set each year and have been collecting them for about 20 years.



I have reindeer & trees.  Congrats!


----------



## limr

I knew I voted for the right one!


----------



## terri

Congrats, sweetie!    Nicely done!


----------

